# Another DOG FOOD WARNING!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure if this has been posted yet or not but felt I needed to share...

****DOG FOOD ALERT ****DOG FOOD ALERT****
**DOES YOUR DOG EAT BLUE BUFFALO?** 
Complaints are piling in about diarrhea, vomiting, seizures since the company was sold. 188 Complaints and Reviews about Blue Buffalo Pet Foods

** DOES YOUR DOG EAT NUTRO/NUTRO NATURAL?**
Complaints are piling in about diarrhea, vomiting, seizures since the company has changed their formula.
1,329 Complaints and Reviews about Nutro Pet Foods


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Not surprised of nitro it should be called nitro


----------

